# I love this little nut!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I bought a Honeycomb . You can use it as a little house or push it down for a bed. 





Here's how Dewey chooses to use it!



He's a funny little guy...and..... He had Laurels Ghost hidden in there with him!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

How cute is that!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

That is so cute!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ohhh - adorable


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:tender:Awww ... Dewey looks so comfy and cozy! He looks adorable:tender:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So cute!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh I love this.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I love Dewey! I have one and it is pushed down, they don't get in it!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

sherry said:


> I love Dewey! I have one and it is pushed down, they don't get in it!


Dewey has been in it upside down and Laurel rolls him all over the floor.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Wow! Way cheaper than most single use bed! 
:wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Deb, he is just the funniest little dog!
Does he climb in and then somehow flip it on it's side?
He look like he is in a barrel and is about to start rolling!


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

lol what a great bed, it looks like he has a lot of fun with it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awwww he's so cute.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Deb, he is just the funniest little dog!
> Does he climb in and then somehow flip it on it's side?
> He look like he is in a barrel and is about to start rolling!


Yes, he gets in and tips it over. Laurel nudges it and rolls him around! He is funny! While Laurel and Dewey are playing and rolling around, the Yorkies just stare at them.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

That is so cute! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Dewey has been in it upside down and Laurel rolls him all over the floor.


Hysterical!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Yes, he gets in and tips it over. Laurel nudges it and rolls him around! He is funny! While Laurel and Dewey are playing and rolling around, the Yorkies just stare at them.


How fun!
But serves him right for taking her ghost! :aktion033:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope you have a one story house, lol! I'd hate to see her roll him down the stairs! You gotta love Dewey!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Dewey has been in it upside down and Laurel rolls him all over the floor.


Lol he's a funny little monster!.:wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

LOL I Love it


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

lol This is just the cutest thread. Makes me smile


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

how cute LOL


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That is so cute


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Very cute!:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I love that little nut, too. He is one of a kind.:wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Well isn't he the cutest in his little cave!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley:I think Dewey and Maddie might be long lost loves:wub:, Maddie does the same thing:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Dewey is so cute. I love the bed. Where did you find it?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> LOL I Love it





maltese#1fan said:


> Dewey is so cute. I love the bed. Where did you find it?


It came from Marshall's 19.99


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

:wub: Adorable Lil stinker :wub:


----------

